# how soon does your cervix close after concieving?



## liz1985

I had an internal exanination yesterday because the doctor wanted to look at my cervix. She knows im trying and never said it looked like anything that could indicate im pregnant e.g. its closed! Im 5dpo and i read it takes 6 day for a fertalised egg to travel from the falopian tube to the womb, so it wouldnt have been there yesterday? Does anyone know if this is true or do you think im defo out for this month?:wacko:


----------



## Celesse

You cervix closes during the luteal phase and stays that way until the third trimester. At 5dpo your cervix would look the same whether you have conceived or not.


----------



## avanemo

Celesse said:


> You cervix closes during the luteal phase and stays that way until the third trimester. At 5dpo your cervix would look the same whether you have conceived or not.

So what about before your period starts if your pregnant or not, does anyone know if it would make a difference? would it be high and hard, low and soft, what would it feel like pregnant vs. about to start period? or would it not have changed yet?


----------



## girlibird

i have read that before your period its low and hard easy to reach.. during ovulation its high open and wet soft like your lips, during pregnancy heard its also higher and softer. but everyone is different.. :)


----------

